# cinnamon EO and HP



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

some people were complaining that i "cut corners" on this site, but I guess I look over a lot of stuff.  Quick question, I want to use cinnamon EO in my HP, I have read that some have had issues.  What is the best way to add it to prevent a mishap? I want to use cinnamon EO and orange FO.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't done HP, but in CP cinnamon EO accelerates trace like crazy. Also be aware that it is a skin sensitizer and is incredibly strong. I would use it at less than .5%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

okay, I'm sure it has a similar or the same effect in HP. thanks!!!


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 20, 2013)

I use cinnamon in my orange cinnamon soap, and I add max 1/5 of orange EO - is very overpowering – depend what do you like, but is very strong stuff… But in such a proportion it catches nice balance and it smells just delicious!


----------



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

i have made a cinnamon pumpkin orange MP soap before and i used cinnamon and not an oil.  i totally forgot about cinnamon i could sprinkle or add for a little bit of color.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 20, 2013)

I also sprinkle cinnamon on the top of my orange cinnamon soap! lol it looks and smells like Christmas cake! I’m in love with such a blends of scents haha


----------



## StarBrown (Sep 20, 2013)

I only make HP soap (patience issues...) and have used Cinnamon for color and Cinnamon Bark eo for scent.  You have to be VERY, VERY LIGHT handed with the cinnamon, because it is very strong and a serious irritant.  Generally, you can use half the amount of FO or EO you would use in CP, which comes out to about 1/2 oz ppo--not with cinnamon.  A few drops--about 5-6 ppo--of Cinnamon Bark EO is safe.  With Cinnamon Leaf EO, I hear you have to use even less because it's such a strong irritant.  I also add it right before molding and haven't had any issues with discoloration or texture change.  It's not a very strong scent, but you can tell its there; if you need a very pronounced cinnamon, a FO might be your best bet.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 20, 2013)

Cassia oil and cinnamon bark EO are both restricted to 0.2 percent by IFRA


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 20, 2013)

Sistrum, I'm only starting to figure out how to use IFRA info to avoid using too much EO.  The IFRA documents I've been looking at don't give nice easy numbers like .2%, more like various pieces of information and then I get to do a bunch of math.  

Can you point me towards one of their docs that might make my life a little easier?  Especially because from the math I did it looks more like I'm under the total eugenol limit (one of the regulated chemicals in clove and cinnamon and the one that hits the limit first) with cinnamon if I limit it to  .07% of my batch weight (minus all water weight).  (And then if using clove AND cinnamon, that makes for complicated quantifying of eugenol!)

If you can offer any help, I'm quite grateful!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 20, 2013)

Shoot I thought Cassia wasn't even to be used with any skin products?


----------

